# Police Stress Survey



## OICU812 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am writing a Graduate School Thesis regarding Police Officers Stress and the source of information is coming from an online survey of Massachusetts Police Officers. If you are a full time Massachusetts Police Officer I would appreciate it if you could take a few minutes and help bring me one step closer to my Quinn Bill. Here is a link to the website.

http://kwiksurveys.com?u=Policestress

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Funny, i'm writing a research methods paper on the same topic...and rather than asking for help on the internet i'm doing the work by myself


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

TopCop24 said:


> Funny, i'm writing a research methods paper on the same topic...and rather than asking for help on the internet i'm doing the work by myself


Surveys are actually one of the most common methods of data collection for research projects; I usually have 2 or more in my school e-mail inbox each week. You can't conduct original research through textbooks and journal articles, and I helped write a major team paper last year (40+ pages) that relied on a survey as the main form of data collection. Trust me, no one "helped" me and my partner, other than SPSS to crunch the numbers.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

TopCop24 said:


> Funny, i'm writing a research methods paper on the same topic...and rather than asking for help on the internet i'm doing the work by myself


These online survey programs are the norm these days. I know what you're mean though.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Quinn Bill? He must have "got in before the lock"*


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

On line surveys stress me out, but good luck.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Your location is Worcester? Sheeeiit, I don't need to take a survey to tell you who/what stresses me the fuck out....



But, since your Quinn eligible I must know you, so I took it anyway. Good luck...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Ask a cop causes stress:smug:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Watch "Th Onion Field"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Participated, good luck. Don't forget to post a link to your work when you publish it!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry for the douchey remark....I was stressed:stomp:


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Done, and after one of the questions, headed to AA. :beer_yum:


----------



## OICU812 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the survey, you were a great help. We have had over 200 responses in just a few days. Now the hard part is to write the damn thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

OICU812 said:


> Thanks everyone for taking the survey, you were a great help. We have had over 200 responses in just a few days. Now the hard part is to write the damn thing.


No problem. I took it as well. Now it's time to drink myself into oblivion.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Took it.. But I am curious, why 42 questions?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

TRPDiesel said:


> Took it.. But I am curious, why 42 questions?


To cause you stress.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

TRPDiesel said:


> Took it.. But I am curious, why 42 questions?


Behavioral science surveys/assessments quite often have an odd number of questions. One of the best-known psychological assessments, the Beck Depression Inventory, consists of 21 questions in a self-report format.

Why 21 questions and not 20? Because Aaron Beck thought 21 questions addressed everything that needed to be addressed.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

B-man, sometimes you're so smart, you're dorky smart...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Deuce said:


> B-man, sometimes you're so smart, you're dorky smart...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Bruce keeps talking about his Non-LE retirement plans, and I got an exclusive look at his plan....


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Dammit, I just saw this post...I guess it's too late to take it. Too bad...I had my favorite magenta crayon all sharpened.


----------



## OICU812 (Feb 8, 2008)

I chose 42 questions because research shows that most people who take surveys feel that 41 questions makes the survey taker feel that their opinions dont matter and 43 questions is just too stressful.

I am totally kidding. We originally had over 50 questions but they were getting redundant so the professor asked me to remove some questions because she did not think we would get our intended 100 responses. I ended on 42 questions but wish I could have asked more. I finally closed the survey tonight when we reached 300 responses. 

Now off to finish this damn thing, collect my Quinn Bill and send Deval Patrick a thank you note.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

OICU812 said:


> Now off to finish this damn thing, collect my Quinn Bill and send Deval Patrick a t*hank you note.*


It better be a giant middle finger!


----------

